# The ABC Dictionary Game (Saltwater version)



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

*Rules*: This game will start off much like the abc game. You must come up with a word beginning with the next letter of the Alphabet from the preceding post. The catch is the words must be aquarium/fishkeeping related. And you must provide a breif definition of that word. If this does well we will combine all information into our very own Fish Keeping Dictionary. Please keep all posts to Saltwater there will be a separate one for Freshwater. 
Edit: When naming fish please stick with the common names. Or do so like this common name/scientific name but make sure you use common for order in alphabet. Thanx


Have Fun.  

First Word is....


*Aiptasia*: A small pest anemone known to over run aquariums quickly. And cause illness/death to any corals they come into contact with. Aiptasia are often combated by introduceing butterfly fish and peppermint shrimp, two natural predators of the aiptasia.


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

*Butterflyfish:* A group of fairly small tropical marine fish of the family Chaetodontidae found mostly on the reefs of the Atlantic, Indian and Pacific Oceans.


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

*Copepods:* A group of small insect like crustaceans found in both saltwater and freshwater habitats. Copepods are often raised in a refugium and used as a food source for many marine animals


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

*Diatoms:* Delicate single cell nuisance algaes that have a yellow-brown color to them. Diatoms are sometimes refered to as "Brown Algae" and often appear as a brownish film across the bottom of new marine aquariums.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

*Emperor Angelfish:* are known for their dramatic color changes with growth. The juvenile Emperor Angelfish is dark blue-black with a white ring on the rear of the body. This is surrounded by incomplete circles of blue and white. 
Adult Emperor Angelfish have diagonal yellow and purplish-blue stripes on the body, and a curved black bar covering the eye.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Fish* The main attractions of most aquariums


----------



## flatcam1 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Goldrim tang* a type of tang with a rich brown body shading to bright yellow on the rear......


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Host Anemone* The main anemone in which Anemone fish (clownfish) live in


----------



## flatcam1 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Ich* a type of disease which spreads throughout the tank....


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

*Jawfish* are aptly named with their huge mouths that seem to take up their entire head. These unique little fish also have large eyes, elongated bodies and unusual lifestyles.


----------



## flatcam1 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Kerapu sonoh* A Yellow Grouper with black spots that originates from the indo-pacific...


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Live rock* Where beneficial bacteria lives to help keep your tank clean


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2007)

Macroalgae: Large celled algae plants commonly used in a saltwater or reef aquarium to aid in the natural filtration process. Macroalgaes reduce the levels of phosphates, nitrite and nitrates.


Please be a bit more descriptive in your definitions as these will later be used as a functional part of this site. Incomplete definitions will only need to be elaborated upon later by the moderating staff.

Thanks in advance for your cooperation.


----------

